
Stackoverflow is down - jann
https://stackoverflow.com/error?aspxerrorpath=/
======
Aperocky
2 hours earlier:
[https://twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/1156220122933207041](https://twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/1156220122933207041)

"We'll be carefully rolling this out starting shortly" .. oopsie, debug mode
in production commence.

------
deca6cda37d0
The question is how are they gonna fix it without stackoverflow?

~~~
Aperocky
Circular dependency confirmed. Now we need someone to start StackStorageFlow
and archive stackoverflow with search function to avoid this circular
dependency.

------
jann
Update:
[https://twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/1156243864182804480](https://twitter.com/Nick_Craver/status/1156243864182804480)

"We're having a SQL Server instability issue and digging into it now."

------
HashBasher
What's up here? I don't see any updates on their twitter or blog.

What am I gonna do the rest of the day??

~~~
ace_33
Time to go home

------
gexla
In case anyone is in need of immediate assistance, Experts Exchange is still
working (make sure to include the dash.)

------
manquer
Does not seem like planned downtime

~~~
elwell
Yeah, not routine at 9am pacific.

------
elwell
Is it just me, or is the site extra fast now that it's finally back up?

------
jann
Correction: Now they’re back up, but in read-only mode

------
LiamHz
I wonder what the global GDP impact is of StackOverflow being down.

